# Spc. Christopher Shane Wright - C Company, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment



## Ravage (Aug 23, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/August/100823-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, August 23, 2010) – A U.S. Army Ranger was killed on Aug. 19 during combat operations while deployed to Afghanistan in support of Operation Enduring Freedom. The Ranger was assigned to Company C, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, Hunter Army Airfield, Ga.

Spc. Christopher Shane Wright, 23, a native of Tollesboro, Ky., was seriously wounded during a fire fight with the enemy in Konar Province. He was treated immediately by unit medical personnel and was quickly evacuated to the nearest treatment facility where he later died of his wounds.

Wright enlisted in the U.S. Army in September 2004. He served as a rifleman in Co. A, 1st Bn., 5th Infantry Regiment, Fort Lewis, Wash.; and, later with Co. A, 1st Bn., 2nd Armor Calvary Regiment, Vilseck, Germany. Wright most recently served as a squad automatic weapons gunner in Co. C, 1st Battalion, 75th Rgr. Regt.  

"Spc. Wright was the epitome of a Ranger - fierce warrior, incredibly competent, and dedicated to mission accomplishment. Spc. Wright died in a fire fight that ultimately killed three Taliban who were reportedly responsible for the death of two other U.S. servicemen," said Col. Michael E. Kurilla, commander of the 75th Rgr. Regt. "He is a hero to our Nation, the Army, and his family."  

Wright was on his third combat deployment. He previously deployed once to Afghanistan and once to Iraq. 

“Spc. Wright was the epitome of a Ranger.  He was an incredibly talented young man, who volunteered to serve his Nation in a time of war and ultimately gave his life in her defense," said Lt. Col. Mike Foster, 1st Ranger Battalion commander.  “His loss is felt across the entire battalion and our thoughts and prayers are with his entire family."

He is survived by his father, James Cochran and stepmother, Michele Cochran of Tollesboro, Ky.; and his mother, Linda Dennis of Jeffersonville, Ind.

Wright's bio


----------



## Dame (Aug 23, 2010)

Rest in peace, Ranger.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Aug 23, 2010)

Rest Easy Brother. Condolences to all involved.
RLTW!!


----------



## jtprgr375 (Aug 23, 2010)

RIP Ranger, condolences to comrades, friends, and family.

RLTW!!


----------



## FNULNU (Aug 23, 2010)

RIP Ranger, condolences to friends and family


----------



## Headshot (Aug 23, 2010)

Rest easy Brother.  The entire Bluegrass mourns its loss.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 23, 2010)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 23, 2010)

Rest in peace Ranger. 

F.M.


----------



## AWP (Aug 24, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 24, 2010)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## Scotth (Aug 24, 2010)

Rest Easy Ranger.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 24, 2010)

RIP Ranger Wright.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 25, 2010)

Rest easy Brother. Valhalla has you now. 

~S~


----------



## rlowery60 (Aug 25, 2010)

RIP Ranger


----------



## tova (Aug 27, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## JBS (Aug 27, 2010)

Rest in peace, Warrior.


----------



## 1/75MadMan (Sep 9, 2010)

RIP!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 9, 2010)

RIP


----------



## goon175 (Aug 20, 2012)

2 years its been now... Thank you for leading the way Chris... 2C will never forget you.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Ranger.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Aug 28, 2012)

RIP


----------

